# Buying a business in uae



## Imranghbc (Oct 8, 2015)

Any one need to start a business in uae they must have a good advisor I am doing business in uae from last 13 years if any one need help feel free


----------



## Imranghbc (Oct 8, 2015)

There are huge complication in business if u buy or sale business in uae feel free to take my advice


----------

